# KronplatzKing 2019



## Mauri_m (27. Oktober 2018)

Ab in die nächste Runde


----------



## Mauri_m (17. November 2018)

Für jene die interessiert sind, im Video von KING Roel Paulissen einige Neuigkeiten vom Event 2019


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (17. November 2018)

Hab sehr viel verstanden...


----------



## Mauri_m (18. November 2018)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Hab sehr viel verstanden...



Ha ha, hast recht, soll auch nur eine Vorankündigung sein
Hast du bereits am Event teilgenommen bzw. daran interessiert?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. November 2018)

Würd mich schon reizen..teilgenommen hab ich noch nicht.
Problem sind bei mir nur die freien Wochenenden.
Da ich jedes 2 Wochenende schaffen muss.
Das heißt für bestimmte Rennen bzw Saisonhöhepunkte muss ich zwangsläufig Urlaub nehmen.


----------



## Mauri_m (18. November 2018)

Kann ich gut verstehen, zumahl nach Südtirol ist es auch warscheinlich nicht gleich uns Eck
Wenn s trotzdem gehen sollte oder ich dir behilflich sein kann, dann bitte.

Übrigens, das Video zeigt ein neuer Streckenabschnitt der nächstes Jahr eingebaut wird, tolle Kulisse oder? Weiters kann ich nicht verraten


----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. November 2018)

Ne komm aus der Ulmer Ecke so grob,da muss ich zwangsläufig n Hotel nehmen!Und minimum 3-4 Tage runterfahren,damit es sich au lohnt


----------



## tomatch (21. Dezember 2018)

@Mauri_m
 hast du ev. einen Tipp für eine gute und bezahlbare Unterkunft. Das Rennen würde mich echt reizen.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. Dezember 2018)

Buch Doppelzimmer dann komm ich mit...


----------



## tomatch (22. Dezember 2018)

Lieb von dir ich wollte aber meine bessere Hälfte mitnehmen ;-)


----------



## Mauri_m (26. Dezember 2018)

tomatch schrieb:


> @Mauri_m
> hast du ev. einen Tipp für eine gute und bezahlbare Unterkunft. Das Rennen würde mich echt reizen.
> 
> Danke und Gruß



Hallo tomatch, wenn du auf die Internetseite www.kronplatzking.com unter Hotelpartner gehst, sind etliche und für jede Preisklasse. Sind alle gut.
Da bekommst du auch noch 10€ Rabatt bei der Einschreibung 
Probier's mal,
Ansonsten hier den Link zum Tourismusverein
https://www.sanvigilio.com/de

Sportliche Grüsse
Maurizio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomatch (27. Dezember 2018)

Maurizio,
vielen Dank für deine Nachricht.
Alles ist relativ ;-) ich habe einen Teil der Hotellinks angesehen, die meisten geben keine klare Preisauskunft und man muss anfragen.
Die Preise welche ich ein paar Seiten entnehmen konnte belaufen sich auf 540€ +, okay für zwei Personen 3 Ü/HP.
Für mich ist das viel Geld für andere wahrscheinlich nicht.

Gruß

Tomatch


----------



## Mauri_m (27. Dezember 2018)

tomatch schrieb:


> Maurizio,
> vielen Dank für deine Nachricht.
> Alles ist relativ ;-) ich habe einen Teil der Hotellinks angesehen, die meisten geben keine klare Preisauskunft und man muss anfragen.
> Die Preise welche ich ein paar Seiten entnehmen konnte belaufen sich auf 540€ +, okay für zwei Personen 3 Ü/HP.
> ...



Probiere von den Hotelpartner evtl. auf Anfrage Hotel Brunella oder Pe de Munt, sind beide Preisgünstig und bieten Halbpension. Zu Pe de Munt gehört auch das Hotel Paraccia. Sollten sie nicht gut gehen würde ich direkt den Tourismusvetein anschreiben oder anrufen die können dir weitere genauere Auskünfte geben.


Grüsse


----------



## tomatch (27. Dezember 2018)

Danke für die Tipps,

ist in Arbeit ;-)

Grüße


----------



## Mauri_m (1. Januar 2019)




----------



## Mauri_m (27. Juni 2019)

Es dauert nicht mehr lange


----------



## Mauri_m (23. Juli 2019)

Das war‘s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

